# bottom feeders for a 10 gal tank



## amy11

hey all, after finally getting my tank cycled im now looking at stocking it, its quite a small space so im looking at guppies or ensdlers, but does anyone know of any good bottom feeders for a small tank?
ive recently looked at the thai micro crab but im really phobic of spiders and they look to similar.
any advice?


----------



## sterlinggirl

Well not to sure one those.. as to im also new to this forum. but i have read that the albino cory catfish (callichthyidea) is the smallest at about 2.5 inches full grown.. and in a peacefull tank should work.. just an idea .


----------



## amy11

yh i have looked into corydoras but going into the philosophy of 1 inch of fish per gallon, and they like to be kept in groups of at least 5 i dont think these are the best option for a small tank


----------



## fryup

..... Hastatus cory cats, only grow to bout 1 cm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Geomancer

A 10 gallon really is small, and does not offer many options =/ Take a look at the fish profiles here (link on the top of the page, blue bar).

As you've discovered, most are schooling and need sufficient numbers. Others get too large for a 10 gallon (for example a pleco).

You could look into invertebrates. Like snails or shrimp.

Be careful with the 1" per gallon rule, that's very much a 'ballpark' number. A 2" skinny fish will have a smaller bio load than a 2" chubby one. You also have to realize that a tanks capacity is calculated from the outside dimensions of the tank. After the thickness of the glass, substrate, decorations, and not filling to tank to the brim you'll end up with less than 10 gallons. More like 8 or so.

Live plants can help increase the number of fish... but even so with a small tank best to take it slow and see how the water quality reacts to each new addition.


----------



## Byron

As the water will be medium hard or harder for livebearers, I would not go with the dwarf species of cory. Corydoras aeneus or Corydoras paleatus would manage, and a group of 4-5 in a 10g is fine. You will have plants (if memory serves me from the other thread;-)) and regular water changes so this is do-able. Another fish is the Whiptail Catfish, less active but interesting in its own right, one of my favourites. Does well as a sole fish.


----------



## amy11

will i need bottom feeders in such a small tank, when would be the right time to add them?


----------



## Byron

amy11 said:


> will i need bottom feeders in such a small tank, when would be the right time to add them?


I always like tohave substrate fish primarily for interest at that level, but also they do tend to find bits of food. In any tank without substrate fish, I frequently see bits of food that dropped to the bottom and containing fungus; I have never seen this in tanks with corys, loaches, catfish, etc.

You could add them after the livebearers, or before. The Whiptail is fairly robust, I have added these to new tanks with no issues. And while most corys normaly settle better in an established tank, the two mentioned species are again a bit sturdier so before or after there too.


----------



## amy11

what about shrimp? are they the way to go in a small tank is there bio-load less?


----------



## 1077

amy11 said:


> what about shrimp? are they the way to go in a small tank is there bio-load less?


In my view yes, shrimp such as Amano shrimp which I now see advertised as, Japanese algae eating shrimp at Petco, are much better suited for smaller tanks and present small bioload.
Is important to keep lid on tank with these shrimp for they are very good at climbing heater cables,air line tubing, and escaping.
Some mesh netting found at craft or hobby stores can help seal area's that would provide them with avenue for escape.


----------



## ConorM

I don't think that any bottom feeder is a good idea for a tank that size. However, I have a snail in the same sized tank. They like the same pH as your guppies. I would get a mystery snail or a ramshorn. Only get one, because rabbits can't hold a candle to the extent to which snails breed.


----------

